# للبيع بانشي 2009 شبه جديد



## tjarksa (8 سبتمبر 2011)

للبيع بانشي 2009

عدد الخرط :صفر

البانشي شبه جديد مكينته مانخرطة والفيابر شد بلد ماجاته رشوش

مسيوم ب 14500
لتواصل 

054830449


----------



## جوهرتي حياتي (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: للبيع بانشي 2009 شبه جديد*

موفقك ي اخوي


----------



## جنان الخلد (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: للبيع بانشي 2009 شبه جديد*

بالتوفيق لك ياااارب ....


----------

